# Companion Voucher



## Meat Puppet (Jun 26, 2010)

Ebay seems to be flooded with the free companion vouchers right now. Where can I obtain one legitimatly. Is this an automatic reward for select plus members or can I buy one off the agr website using points??


----------



## AlanB (Jun 26, 2010)

The coupons are sent out to both Select & Select Plus members only. You cannot buy them from AGR, unfortunately.


----------



## kal-tex (Jul 1, 2010)

AlanB said:


> The coupons are sent out to both Select & Select Plus members only. You cannot buy them from AGR, unfortunately.


If I were to buy one on eBay, would it still be "legal"? Can they be "legally" transferred to another person?


----------



## AlanB (Jul 1, 2010)

kal-tex said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > The coupons are sent out to both Select & Select Plus members only. You cannot buy them from AGR, unfortunately.
> ...


They can legally be given/transferred to someone, but they cannot legally be sold.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 1, 2010)

kal-tex said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > The coupons are sent out to both Select & Select Plus members only. You cannot buy them from AGR, unfortunately.
> ...


Yes, they can legally be transferred to another person.






But is is illegal to *BUY OR SELL THEM*!



(They can be transferred freely - but how many of those do you see with a $0.00 price?



)


----------



## kal-tex (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info. We do most of our trips using AGR points (we use our credit cards a LOT!), but occasionally have to bite the bullet and pay for our tickets. Being a cheapskate, I thought that using a comapnion voucher could save us some bucks. Unfortunately, since most of our travel is free, we do not have many "Train Miles", so the odds of us gaining "Select" status are very slim. I guess the only way we'll get a companion voucher is for someone to give it to us. Anyone interested in being charitable?


----------



## PRR 60 (Jul 2, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> kal-tex said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


Just to be clear, selling coupons may be against AGR rules, but it is not "illegal" as defined as being in violation of a law. Breaking program rules is not punishable by jail time.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 2, 2010)

PRR 60 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > kal-tex said:
> ...


That is very true, but if (somehow) Amtrak discovered the voucher had been bought - they _could_ (although probably not) deny the other ticket! Besides, how do you really know that the seller has a coupon?





I know they "sell" "secret" promo codes all they time on EBay!



HERE THEY ARE - and I won't even charge you!


----------

